# 2011 Buck



## mgshehorn (Jun 21, 2008)

Got my mount back a couple of weeks ago. They did a great job and it looks great on the wall. Need a couple more to keep him company!


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks good, I am only allowed one on the wall in the house.... the others are in the man garage...


----------



## ALdeerhunter (Apr 22, 2011)

Nice buck.
ALdeerhunter


----------

